# Montrachet Yeast?



## honkey (Feb 10, 2011)

I have a slurry of Montrachet from a batch of apfelwein. Is this a good choice for Skeeter Pee or should I just order a different yeast and make a starter? No one on HBT had an answer for this question, so I was hoping I have more luck here.


----------



## Tom (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes You can.


----------



## Arne (Feb 11, 2011)

Sure, give it a try. Make sure you keep the nutrients up and the oxygen stirred in. Will make a great skeeter p. Arne.


----------



## Brian (Feb 11, 2011)

I use montrachet yeast in all my SP batches if I don't have a slurry. I make a starter with montrachet and they have all come out great! No issues


----------



## honkey (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. I can't wait to see what the big deal with skeeter pee is.


----------



## Arne (Feb 11, 2011)

Give er a try. Pretty much follow Lon's recipe the first go around. For the next one, you will probably find something else you want to add. Check the threads, people have added most everything you can think of to it. the general concensus is it is all good. Good luck with it. Arne.


----------



## FishNiX (Feb 11, 2011)

fwiw, I did my first SP with Montrachet and had a really hard time getting it going but I didn't have a slurry... My second SP was fermented with EC1118 which took off like crazy almost immediately.


----------



## garywebb96 (Feb 23, 2011)

Didn't have a slurry for mine either. Made a starter with EC1118 and it also is boiling away!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Feb 23, 2011)

Honkey,
Did the Montrechet yeast work out for you? The hot weather will soon be upon us; I'm starting another 15 gallons tomorrow.


----------



## chachi44089 (Feb 24, 2011)

I used Montrachet with a starter and had no issues. I did keep it at 74 degrees though. But no issues at all.


----------



## honkey (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, I never got around to using that yeast cake. I got really busy with a dog rescue and had to spend money elsewhere. I finally put in an order for everything that I need and I ordered 5 packets of EC-1118... I just got a notice saying that the store was out of Wine Yeast Nutrient, so I am considering using Ale Yeast Nutrient. Can any problems arise from doing so? I helped a friend make a batch a few weeks ago and it should be finishing up soon... I can't wait to see how it turned out. We didn't have a yeast cake for that either, or nutrient, OR energizer, but it looks like it is fermenting out all the way. He used 3 packs of 1118 right from the get go. He says it is going well.


----------

